# Hashimoto's and Thyroid Cancer r they related?



## mommy0608 (Aug 25, 2014)

I was wondering if Hashimoto's and Thyroid cancer were related?

I have had hash's for about 3 years now, and after I developed it, they did an ultra sound and found a nodule. They have been monitoring this nodule since then. At first it was of cystic nature and small..... overtime it has remained small 3x3x3 mm and recently it has become 4/5 mm and solid with a possible 'pseudo thyroid nodule."

My endocrine dr said back in july of this year that the ultra sound was nothing to worry about......he seen me literally for 5 minutes and looked over my ultra sound that long......

is there a connection bw these 2? I have had problems swallowing for 3 years now and even had my throat stretech (whatever part of that is called) which didn't help at all.

any suggestions? second opinion?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes, there is a relationship between the two. Your nodule is still considered too small to biopsy, but given that it is solid, you might benefit from a second opinion, just for peace of mind.

Have you ever had thyroglobulin and thyroglobulin AB tested?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Hashimoto's is diagnosed by FNA. If certain Hurthle Cells indigenous to Hashi's are present, then you have Hashi's.

Histologic diagnosis of Hashimoto's
http://emedicine.medscape.com/article/120937-diagnosis
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Hashimoto's Hurthle cells
http://www.pathconsultddx.com/pathCon/diagnosis?pii=S1559-8675(06)71549-2
(Copy and paste into your browser)

TPO and thyroglobulin
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1699-0463.1994.tb04888.x/abstract
http://www.wikigenes.org/e/gene/e/7173.html
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Understanding Thyroglobulin Ab.
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroglobulin/test.html
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Thyroglobulin Ab and cancer
http://qjmed.oxfordjournals.org/content/59/2/429.full.pdf
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Hashimoto's cancer risk
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2575056/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Graves' and Hashi's cancer
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/Chapter18/18-cancothr.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser) 
Substances not found in normal serum (scroll down to autoantibodies)
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/chapter/evaluation-of-thyroid-function-in-health-and-disease/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Ah; it would be a very good idea to get a second opinion. Perhaps an ENT? Solid is a red flag.

Also get Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab tests run. TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) would be good also. I will provide info above.

And yes; Hashi's and Grave's patients are prone to cancer.

PLUS; ultra-sounds often miss a lot of stuff. Sad but true.

Also, how were you diagnosed with Hashi's? There is only one definitive way. Info on that above as well.

Let us know how you are doing and what you decide to do re seeing another doctor about this.


----------

